# Stretching Feels Good



## K9Kirk (Jun 9, 2021)

I spotted this osprey doing what appeared to be stretching. I was at distance and had to crop a lot so they're not the best quality.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 9, 2021)

Look good to me.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 9, 2021)

These are cool, Kirk. Never knew they did anything like this.


----------



## PJM (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice captures!  I've never seen that behavior.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 9, 2021)

Still a very nice set!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 9, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Look good to me.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> These are cool, Kirk. Never knew they did anything like this.





PJM said:


> Nice captures!  I've never seen that behavior.





jeffashman said:


> Still a very nice set!


Thanks, guys. It's a rarity for me to see them do this, I've only seen it a couple times but never captured it. I said it was stretching but that was just a guess off the top of my head. It's possibly done for other reasons. Now I have to research it. Edit: Just researched and and found this: "Like humans, birds stretch to relieve tension. This is especially important for them since they spend so much time on their feet. Birds will stretch one foot and the opposite wing at the same time, which improves circulation and and refreshes muscles."
the site also has a lot of other interesting info on bird behavior/body language, I highly recommend the read.




__





						Reading Bird Body Language | Mickaboo
					






					www.mickaboo.org


----------



## Lez325 (Jun 10, 2021)

Very nice set - quite a rare sight in the UK where I live  

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 10, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Very nice set - quite a rare sight in the UK where I live
> 
> Les


Thank you, glad you got to see it.


----------



## joelbolden (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice set and interesting info on why they do that.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Preparing for the rhythmic gymnastics competition in Tokyo...

Nice shots Kirk.


----------

